# Best small cigars?



## Slipseal (Dec 23, 2011)

I'm looking for a good 15-20 min cigar for my drive to and from work. Like a small corona or "club" sized cigar btw 30-42 RG. I usually smoke MOW Puro Authentico's but I'm looking for something cheaper that i can smoke every day without breaking the bank. Any suggestions?


----------



## Fuzzy (Jun 19, 2011)

A little more than a twenty minute smoke, the EST 1844 #50 will not break the bank. They do get better with some rest, too.

If you fire one up as soon as you step out the door at work, drive around the block when you get home, check the air pressure in your tires before going in your home, you will not really be wasting much of this cigar!


----------



## exprime8 (May 16, 2011)

look for the Don Lino Africas. they have a real small cigar thats good and cheap.


----------



## k-morelli (Jun 22, 2011)

I'll be the first to say it.. Fuente Short Story Maduro is a much talked about and great short smoke if you can get your hands on them


----------



## Wicked_Rhube (Jul 29, 2012)

Oba Oba Torpedo Maduro by Perdomo, 4 x 54. $60 for 50 (2 bundles of 25) from BCP. Not bad smokes at all, and for a hair over a buck each you don't have to feel bad pitching the last inch and a half. Probably made from Perdomo's floor sweepings but that makes them a lot better than some other maker's "premiums" IMHO.


----------



## TopsiderLXI (Jun 29, 2012)

DE MUWAT Bait Fish. $6 powerhouse of flavor...condensed to a 30min smoke. Excellent quality as well.


----------



## Don_in_Texas (Sep 30, 2011)

For situations like this I concentrate more on price rather than size. Just get some smokes that you like off of a JAM deal, cigar sprint, or whatever and smoke those. $3 is $3 regardless of whether you finish it or not. That you enjoy it is what's important. That's how I look at it anyway. Anything up to robusto size is fair game to me for a short/travel smoke.


----------



## Deadhead Dave (Jun 10, 2012)

TopsiderLXI said:


> DE MUWAT Bait Fish. $6 powerhouse of flavor...condensed to a 30min smoke. Excellent quality as well.


 This.


----------



## Breezy818 (Oct 1, 2012)

RP vintage juniors. Takes me about 40 minutes, but these are tasty little suckers once they rest a decent amount.


----------



## Questionablesanity (Jul 24, 2012)

Two of my favorite short smokes are the Oliva V No. 4 and the Room 101 Daruma papi chuli. It takes me an hour on both of these but I tend to be a very slow smoker.


----------



## Slipseal (Dec 23, 2011)

Don_in_Texas said:


> For situations like this I concentrate more on price rather than size. Just get some smokes that you like off of a JAM deal, cigar sprint, or whatever and smoke those. $3 is $3 regardless of whether you finish it or not. That you enjoy it is what's important. That's how I look at it anyway. Anything up to robusto size is fair game to me for a short/travel smoke.


Thanks, i guess i never really thought about that. I always get worried about not smoking my sticks down to the nub so i dont waste them. But i havent really collected any "toss-away" sticks, thanks!


----------



## Slipseal (Dec 23, 2011)

TopsiderLXI said:


> DE MUWAT Bait Fish. $6 powerhouse of flavor...condensed to a 30min smoke. Excellent quality as well.





exprime8 said:


> look for the Don Lino Africas. they have a real small cigar thats good and cheap.


I've seen these on CI but havent heard much about them, thanks for the recommendation!


----------



## rhetorik (Jun 6, 2011)

Sancho Panza Double Maduro La Mancha or Quixote
Fuente Short Story
Or you could always pick up a 50 cab of Party Shorts


----------



## Hall25 (Dec 16, 2010)

My fav is the 5 Vegas "A". Anomaly. Great little smoke.


----------



## stonecutter2 (Jul 12, 2012)

I love the Fuente Exquisitos maduro. They also come in natural. Tiny smoke, full Fuente flavor.


----------



## Lrbergin (Jun 14, 2012)

I'll second the price over size deal. I throw half a diesel UHC more than I care to admit. I love them but sometimes time doesnt allow me to finish them. At $3 per stick for a box I don't feel too bad.


----------



## ggcadc (Sep 29, 2012)

Room 101 Daruma in the papi chulo size. I like the Roxxo, but I'd be moving for these if I were looking for something even smaller.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 16, 2012)

+1 on the exquisito maduros


----------



## Hall25 (Dec 16, 2010)

Lrbergin said:


> I'll second the price over size deal. I throw half a diesel UHC more than I care to admit. I love them but sometimes time doesnt allow me to finish them. At $3 per stick for a box I don't feel too bad.


That makes me cringe..... I love me a good UHC!!!


----------



## max gas (Apr 11, 2011)

Unholy cocktail corona


----------



## exprime8 (May 16, 2011)

Lrbergin said:


> I'll second the price over size deal. I throw half a diesel UHC more than I care to admit. I love them but sometimes time doesnt allow me to finish them. At $3 per stick for a box I don't feel too bad.


not sure why someone would buy a good cigar and only smoke half and throw it away, doesnt make sense to me. Instead of buying full size cigars to throw away after a few minutes, just buy the smaller size cigars...

there are a lot of smaller sized good and cheap cigars.


----------



## Motrix (Jun 6, 2012)

my short smokes is both AF short stories in natural and maduro, room 101 papi chulos and Baitfish.


----------



## Lrbergin (Jun 14, 2012)

exprime8 said:


> not sure why someone would buy a good cigar and only smoke half and throw it away, doesnt make sense to me. Instead of buying full size cigars to throw away after a few minutes, just buy the smaller size cigars...
> 
> there are a lot of smaller sized good and cheap cigars.


Not a regular occurance but I do occasionally. I smoke smaller cigars as well but I have yet to find one I like as much as a UHC. Just haven't found a smaller cheaper smoke I like as much I suppose.


----------



## szyzk (Nov 27, 2010)

Tatuaje Petits. Everything else is too big for the time frame you're looking for.


----------



## exprime8 (May 16, 2011)

i almost forgot about the Oliva G - special G, pretty good smoke...


----------



## jurgenph (Jun 29, 2011)

try a tin of padron corticos 


J.


----------



## Engineer99 (Aug 4, 2011)

Recent faves:

GH Corojo #5 lunch break - a nice little 4.5x40 that packs the flavor of a full on cigar into a nice compact package. You can get a box of 40 for around a hundy.
JDN Antano Machito - if you want your ass kicked with flavor...amazing flavor in a great size, 4.75x42... a tad pricier at around a buck forty for 50 but worth every cent.
J Fuego Origen Originals - these 5x44 sticks come in a box of a dozen five packs for around a buck fifty. 60 super tasty pc's at a little over two bucks per...


----------



## FWTX (Feb 9, 2011)

exprime8 said:


> not sure why someone would buy a good cigar and only smoke half and throw it away, doesnt make sense to me. Instead of buying full size cigars to throw away after a few minutes, just buy the smaller size cigars...
> 
> there are a lot of smaller sized good and cheap cigars.


+1
I was looking for drive smokes - CI unloads no taker smaller smokes on Cbid - I was getting various DPG's, Oliva Special G's, etc. for $10.00 per fiver or less - quality smokes cheap, because they're short...


----------



## ATCarp (Sep 24, 2012)

Gran Habano Habano #3's aren't half bad. They're one of my go to's and they're a tiny stick. I believe they're called the lunchbreak. about $4.37 at my B&M.


----------



## zeavran1 (Aug 18, 2009)

Rocky Patel Sun Grown's are fantastic in small RG's.


----------



## DarrelMorris (Feb 7, 2012)

Rocky Patel Jrs, Fuente Exquisitos, Tat Petites...all great choices. If you are looking for something decent and really inexpensive try the Calderilla Cigarillos from Best Cigar Price. I buy the maduros, a pack of 10 sells for about $8.


----------



## Slowpokebill (Nov 29, 2008)

Here is another vote for the Padron Corticos. They are great smoke but go slow with them. With their small ring gauge they are easy to over heat causing bitterness. Another one worth a try is Oliva Special G maduro.


----------



## Slipseal (Dec 23, 2011)

Thanks everyone for all the good recommendations, looks like i have a lot more choices than i originally thought. Definitly gonna keep my eye out for some of these on Cbid


----------



## Slipseal (Dec 23, 2011)

FWTX said:


> +1
> I was looking for drive smokes - CI unloads no taker smaller smokes on Cbid - I was getting various DPG's, Oliva Special G's, etc. for $10.00 per fiver or less - quality smokes cheap, because they're short...


Thats what im looking for, unfortunatly i tend to overdue it on Cbid!


----------



## gahdzila (Apr 29, 2010)

Famous Exclusives Buenos Maduritos - fantastic after resting for a few months. 

Villiger Export Maduro - These aren't gonna win any contests. But for a cheap machine made, they have a consistant pleasant flavor I enjoy. Nice little 15 minute smoke for less than a buck.


----------



## Cigar Noob (May 22, 2011)

Petit Tatuaje is the only one I've had that is just as good as a regular sized cigar. The Padron Corticos are okay but they are very spicy. Haven't enjoyed the Illusione Cuchillos.


----------



## sh40218 (Oct 26, 2012)

I love these cigars in no particular order for a quick smoke in the car or before I get to work.

Illusione MK
Partagas 1845 Corona Extra
Acid Blue Label Blondie
A.Fuente Short Story - I think we can all agree on this one!


----------



## Slipseal (Dec 23, 2011)

I ended up buying a 10 pack of SWAG quickies after finding them over half-off. Since they'll be gone in no time I'm still gonna keep on trying to find some good deals on all your recommendations. I'll let yall know how they turn out.


----------



## szyzk (Nov 27, 2010)

Cigar Noob said:


> Haven't enjoyed the Illusione Cuchillos.


They're great with some time on them. I picked up a few packs that had 2+ years, and they're absolutely stellar.


----------



## NoirNick (Oct 19, 2012)

I really like the Baitfish from Drew Estate's My Uzi Weighs A Ton line. The Short Story from Fuente is great as well.


----------



## Cmdio (Apr 30, 2012)

Didn't read anyone's post, but based on saying you like the PAs. I would say go with the clown car AJ Fernandez corona sampler on CI. Decent price at what they're asking, and you can grab it on cbid for half that. This is one of my go to buys, I like all of the cigars in the sampler, and it's really a good deal if you can grab them under $20, which isn't uncommon on the devil site.


----------



## slimshady222 (Sep 12, 2012)

Don thomas heres something ive leared. Get any sized don thomas you want they make corona, robusto, and i think double robust. about 2 bucks a pop and an excelent cigar. get a coffe bean bag like a starbucks one and put as many as you want in it make sure the bag is empty. Now seal it and leave it for a month come back and your cigars are an amazing rich expresso flavor that will brighten anyones day! there you go im sure its probably a buck fifty if you get em by the box.


----------



## Tumadre99 (Sep 20, 2012)

love this thread!
i need some more small RG smokes to enjoy.
as a busy college student, its always hard putting aside an hour or two just for an amazing smoke session.
next purchases will be based off this thread for sure!!


----------



## Slipseal (Dec 23, 2011)

Yeah i saw that sampler a few times, ive been on the fence about it, but it at 20 i may as well give them a try


----------



## Slipseal (Dec 23, 2011)

Also, tried one of the Swag quickies right off the truck. It was a really good smoke, nice an strong but not too much. Unfortunately, not a "quickie" still took about an hour. So still looking in to some of these suggestions for my drive


----------



## rpb16 (Jan 4, 2012)

Tatuaje verocu no.5

Actually scratch that, they suck


----------



## djcsewell (Sep 11, 2012)

I smoked a Skull and Bones box pressed the other day and MAN! That little guy was hearty! That's the best way I can explain it. It was soo filling.... like moms beef stew or something. That little stick packs a flavor punch!


----------



## tylernim (Nov 9, 2012)

Padron 1964 Principe


----------



## johnmoss (Jun 18, 2010)

Lots of good ones mentioned..my fav right now are the Bait Fish and Tatuaje Petit Cazadores Reserva


----------



## TopsiderLXI (Jun 29, 2012)

djcsewell said:


> I smoked a Skull and Bones box pressed the other day and MAN! That little guy was hearty! That's the best way I can explain it. It was soo filling.... like moms beef stew or something. That little stick packs a flavor punch!


Was it the Mystery? I just had my first and I agree that it packs a punch but I didn't find it very appealing. Kind of unrefined.


----------



## pavegunner69 (Jun 17, 2012)

I really like the Camacho Trip Maduro 4.5 x 5; it's bigger brother, 6 x 60, is my favorite, but the lil guy does in a pinch!


----------



## QiCultivator (Feb 13, 2007)

If you're just going to smoke it in 15-20 minutes, I wouldn't spend more than $1-$2 per stick. No sense in spending $5-$6 unless you are going to spend at least 45 minutes or more on it. Clown Car Corona sampler from CI is a good choice if you can get it for less than $25 from cbid. I have gone through probably 5 or 6 of these and have more in the humidor. 6 different cigars, 2 of each and they are all good!


----------



## AndrewNYC (Jun 28, 2012)

rhetorik said:


> Sancho Panza Double Maduro La Mancha or Quixote
> Fuente Short Story
> Or you could always pick up a 50 cab of Party Shorts


+1 on the Sancho Panzas .... good cigar that is affordable.

I love the Feunte Short Story -- I am not sure it would be my choice for a morning commute smoke .... but I wouldn't say no if offered!


----------



## AndrewNYC (Jun 28, 2012)

jurgenph said:


> try a tin of padron corticos
> 
> J.


I've had these, loved them!

Reminds me that I should get a few more tins .... * runs off to max out credit card *


----------



## AndrewNYC (Jun 28, 2012)

And I'd be negligent in my role as a BOTL if I did not mention La Gloria Cubana Minutos -- natural or maduro


----------



## Madcaddyman (Sep 1, 2012)

My vote would have to go to the Montecristo #5, but seeing as your in the USA try for the Punch "small club"


----------



## mike44njdevils (Oct 6, 2012)

Vic Sinclair '55 Petite Corojo - very good, fairly flavorful. 10-15 minutes burn time.
Rex Brittania (QE Ruffians on cbid) - sweet and mild, though you may get some moldy ones.

Each tin can be had for 3 bucks on cbid


----------



## kenstogie (Jun 14, 2005)

I have had the padron cortica's athe RP Juniors and the clown car sampler. The Juniors are the cheapest and the I like the Clown Car sampler the best.


----------



## JPS (Oct 28, 2012)

My vote would be for either the Tatuaje Verocu No.5 or the MUWAT Bait Fish. Both are very good cigars.


----------

